
Gab Vanishes, and the Internet Shrugs - smacktoward
https://www.lawfareblog.com/gab-vanishes-and-internet-shrugs
======
how_to_bake
There are psychos on all platforms. The double standard is horrible.

Basically, if you leave the reservation / aren’t in the old boys club, you’re
toast. (Provided you become popular enough to get noticed)

~~~
Latteland
I disagree, there is a real and significant difference between places with a
few outliers that spew hateful awful rhetoric and places that primarily serve
allow people to do that. And what does "leave the reservation" actually mean?
Pick twitter or reddit - they have lots of people who just want to express
ideas, share their views with similar people, but there are also some on there
who want to threaten and express a desire to kill those they don't like. On
reddit and twitter that will (eventually) get you banned.

I'm free to disagree with the govt, with the political views of any
politician, to wish embarrassment for a celebrity, or financial ruin of a
business person I don't like. But saying I was xyz to die, or someone to be
attacked, or all people like whatever to perish, that's a different thing.

~~~
how_to_bake
What I meant by “leave the reservation” was that Gab as a company was not in
line or subservient to the big companies (Google, Facebook, Apple). Apple
banned their app a long time ago even. I believe this sets a precedent for
other smaller companies that also do not fall in line. We’ve seen this many
times now. Getting deplatformed is a scary thing and it only happens to those
that don’t fall into line. You never see extremists on the left that call for
violence against conservatives get deplatformed. What we're seeing is one
platform being taken down because they were vocally in support of free speech,
which the others are not.

Gab had a lot of bad apples, yes. Their moderation could have been a lot
better. I’m not even sure what their moderation was. I thought they didn’t
allow for calls of violence on their platform actually. But I guarantee if we
count the amount of calls for violence on Twitter, it will be vastly higher
than Gab. But I digress.

How long until Mastodon apps are taken out of app stores just because some bad
people have Mastodon servers?

------
amanaplanacanal
This does seem like the kind of news that recently would have generated quite
a bit of discussion.

~~~
malloryerik
Right but in fact not so much. Despite government and tech becoming ever more
important to one another it's often hard to discuss politics without revealing
a position of some sort and political positions are generally downvote
magnets. To me this is both good and bad...

------
fivehead
This probably isn't the place to comment on it, but has anyone noticed how odd
it is that people act shocked and/or complain that "anti-censorship"
websites/services aren't actively removing content/users?

IMO, discourse would get a lot more reasonable if people thought of sites
separately from the content on them. (e.g. like how people don't commonly
complain about the US navy enabling darkweb lawbreaking)

------
sublupo
I can't wait for the day that a website that is anti-tech-giants gets no-
platformed. I guess the internet will shrug then as well.

